# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  عشائر جبل عجلون

## مدحت

منطقة جبل عجلون :

1) الشويات : من حمايل قرية كفرنجة, واصلهم من قرية كثربة بجوار الكرك

2) البطوش : من حمايل قرية راسون, وهم فرع من عشيرة البطوش القاطنة في قرية الطيبة بجوار الكرك.

3) البعول : اقدم عشيرة تسكن قرية عنجرة.

4) البعيرات : يسكنون في قرية اوصره وهم الحمولة الوحيدة فيها , ولقد نزحوا اليها من خربة ام الجلود بجور عنجرة. اما عن نسبهم, فيعتقد انهم قريشوا النسب بدليل نخوتهم التي تثير فيهم الحمية وهي (بنو قريش), ولا يوجد بين ايديهم وثائق تايد هذا الزعم.

5) بنو دبيسان : من سكان قرية عرجان.

6) بنو زيدان وبنو جريس : حمولتان مسيحيتان من حمايل قرية عنجرة, وهم من بقايا الغساسنة.

7) بنو سعيد : من حمايل قرية عرجان, وينتسبون الى قيس عيلان, ويقلون ان جدهم سعيد هو اخ لجد حمولة بني سعيد في قرية دورا من قضاء الخليل.

8) بنو سمور : من العشائر المسيحية, اصلهم من راشيا بسوريا, ومنازلهم في عنجرة, ومن فروعهم من سكن في قرى جبل عجلون وكفرنجة وفارة وخربة الوهادنة.

8) بنو شقير : من اقدم سكان قرية خربة الواهدنة.

9) بنو عطا : من عشائر قرية فارة(الهاشمية) من قضاء عجلون.

10) بنو فواز : اصلهم من عشيرة الفواز من قبيلة السردية, ولقد هجر جدهم قبيلته قبل 250 سنة تقريبا واستوطن قرية عنجرة.

11) بنو المقداد : من عشائر منطقة عرجان, وهم فرع من المقدادية القاطنين في قرية بيت ايدس بناحية الكورة.

12) البلاونة : وايضا يقال لهم (الفقراء), وهم بطن من قبيلة بلي من قضاعة, وهم فرع من عشيرة البلاونة في منطقة عجلون, وينقسمون الى (السلامات, والقبلان, والفلاح, والحناطلة, والمخادمة, والعلاونة).

13) الحواورة : منازلهم في قرية باعون.

14) الخرابشة : اصلهم من منطقة الطفيلة من "الجوابرة" ونزحوا عنها للخلافات العشائرية, فذهب قسم منهم الى نابلس في فلسطين استوطنوا قرية عقربا وعراق المنشية ويدعون هناك (بالجوابرة). وقسم ذهب الى السلط ويقال له الخرابشة, اما الثالث ذهب الى قرية عين جنا ويقال لهم الخرابشة ايضا.

15) الخزيمات : من حمايل خربة الوهادنة.

16) الخشينية : من حمايل قرية عرجان.

17) الخطاطبة : اصل هذه العشيرة من الحجاز ويزعمون انهم من نسل الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه, وليس لديهم وثائق تثبت هذا الزعم, وهم من سكان خربة الوهادنة.

18) الربابعة : فرع من عشيرة الربابعة في الكورة, وهم من نسل (عبد القادر الكيلاني من اعقاب الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه). وهم يسكنون في قرية فاره(الهاشمية).

19) الربضية : من عشائر الاردن المسيحية, وهم ينتسبون الى عرب الغساسنة. يسكنون في منطقة عجلون ويتفرع منهم عشيرة(عيسى), ولهم اقارب "بالرميمين", ورام الله في فلسطين يقال لهم (آل العجلوني), واما عن اسمهم فهنالك رويتان, الاولى يقال انهم اخذوا اسمهم من" قلعة الربض" في عجلون كونهم سكنوا حولها عندما نزلوا عجلون, والثانية ماخوذ من بلاد "الرباط" بالمغرب, الذين يدعون انها بلدهم الاصلي الذي نزحوا منه الى الاردن.

20) الزعارير : منازلهم في قرية السموع وفارة وهي من اكبر عشائر عجلون ويقيمون ايضا في شمال المملكه والوسط والجنوب ويتبعون الى بني قيس .

21) السيوف : فرع من (آل سيف) التي تنزل في قرية ذنابة في طولكرم, وآل سيف ينتسبون "لسيف بن ذي يزن الحميري" من عرب القحطانية.

.

23) الشويطريين : نزحوا من قرية جمحة الواقعة غربي اربد.

24) الصمادية : واحدهم (صمادي), ينتسبون الى (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه), ولديهم حجة نسب مؤرخة في ربيع الاول عام 945ه منقولة من شجرة نسب قديمة مؤرخة في ذي الحجة عام 605 هجري موقعة من قبل (عز الدين بن احمد بن محمد الحسيني بمصر). لديهم اقارب في سوريا في مناطق(جبل الدروز, ودير الشعار, العظيمية), وفي فلسطين في مدن(جنين, ونابلس, وصفد حيث يعرفون فيها "بآل مراد" , ولوبيا). اما مركز تواجهدهم هو جبل عجلون.

25) العروض : بطن من العروض احدى فرق عشيرة الحباشنة التي تسكن الكرك.

26) العظيمات : مساكنهم في خربة الواهدنة.

27) العنيزات : من سكان قرية باعون, ويزعمون النسب الى قبيلة عنزة.

28) العويسات والقطيشات : من العشائر المسيحية, يقلون انهم نزحوا من وادي موسى في جنوب الاردن, ونزحوا الى جبل عجلون, ويقلون ان لديهم صلة قربة بين عشيرة "العكشة والحجازين" بالكرك.

29) الغرايبة : من حمايل فارة, وهم فرع من عشيرة الغرايبة التي تنزل في قرية حوارة.

30) الغزو : يقلون ان سبب التسمية لان جدهم من قبيلة بني صخر جاء غازيا الى منطقة عجلون, ثم قطن فيها, ومساكنهم في خربة الوهادنة.

31) الفريحات : يقلون ان جدهم "فريح" من قبيلة اللهيب من الجبور من عرب القحطانية, قدم اجدادهم الثلاثة (فرح, وفريح, ومقداد) من اليمن ونزلوا على سيل الزرقاء ثم تفرقوا, فذهب فرح الى فارة, ورحل مقداد جد المقدادين الى بصرى اسكي شام, اما فريح فاقم في خربة الوهادنة. ولديهم اقارب في فلسطين في منطقة نابلس يقال لهم(آل دروزة).

32) القدحات : من حمايل قرية باعون.

33) القضاة : من اعقاب (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه) ويؤيدون قولهم هذا بحجة نسب تاريخها سنة 461 هجري (1068 م.), هاجر جدهم "عطية" من المعرة الى دمشق وتوفي فيها. وقد خلف ولدا اسمه (علي) وهذا خلف ثلاثة ابناء وهم( محمد واحمد, وزين الدين). خرج احمد الى الكرك واعقابه فيها يقال لهم القضاة, وذهب محمد وزين الدين الى قرية جبل عجلون واستوطناها. مكث اعقابهم, ويدعون القضاة, خرج منهم فرع الى السلط يقال لهم فيها القضاة ايضا ووهم حلف مع عشيرة "الحياصات", وينقسمون الى ثلاث فرق(بنو عبد الله, وبنو منصور, والمعابده).

34) القواقنة : من حمايل قرية فارة.

35) المزاهرة : من العشائر المسيحية, وهم من حمايل قرية عنجرة وينتسبون الى عرب الغساسنة. يقلون انهم اخذوا اسمهم من جدهم "مزهر" الذي اخذ اسمه بالاصل من معبد لرجل تقي يدعى"زاهر", ومقامه لا يزال معروفا حتى هذا اليوم في بلدة عنجرة. يقلون ان لديهم اقارب بالصريح يقال لهم "المرجية", وايضا يقلون ان لديهم اقارب في حوران والشام ولبنان.

36) المومنية : يقطن المومنية في قرى صخره وعبين وعبلين وعين جنا, ينتسبون الى (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه). يثبتون ذلك بحجة مؤرخة في 10 جمادي الاول سنة 1329 ههجري(1911 م.), ويقلون انها منقولة عن نسخة قديمة مؤرخة في سنة 380 هجري (990 م.) محمفوظة عند "جنيد بن الشيخ محمد الجنيدي بحمص".

37) النجدادات : من سكان قرية حلاوة, ويروه انهم من عشيرة النجادا من المصاليخ من عنزة


منقول

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخ مدحت على الموضوع القيم و المفيد 

يسلموووو

----------


## مدحت

> مشكور اخ مدحت على الموضوع القيم و المفيد 
> 
> يسلموووو


مشكور    على   مرورك  

كل   يوم   تعال :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خلص ماشي كل بدي اجي 

 :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

> خلص ماشي كل بدي اجي


معاذ   كيف   بدي   اقتبس   هاي   المشاركة   واوديها    على   اخطاء    الاعضاء :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

_القضاة : من اعقاب (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه) ويؤيدون قولهم هذا بحجة نسب تاريخها سنة 461 هجري (1068 م.), هاجر جدهم "عطية" من المعرة الى دمشق وتوفي فيها. وقد خلف ولدا اسمه (علي) وهذا خلف ثلاثة ابناء وهم( محمد واحمد, وزين الدين). خرج احمد الى الكرك واعقابه فيها يقال لهم القضاة, وذهب محمد وزين الدين الى قرية جبل عجلون واستوطناها. مكث اعقابهم, ويدعون القضاة, خرج منهم فرع الى السلط يقال لهم فيها القضاة ايضا ووهم حلف مع عشيرة "الحياصات", وينقسمون الى ثلاث فرق(بنو عبد الله, وبنو منصور, والمعابده).

مشكور مدحت على الموضوع ... 

_

----------


## مدحت

> _القضاة : من اعقاب (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه) ويؤيدون قولهم هذا بحجة نسب تاريخها سنة 461 هجري (1068 م.), هاجر جدهم "عطية" من المعرة الى دمشق وتوفي فيها. وقد خلف ولدا اسمه (علي) وهذا خلف ثلاثة ابناء وهم( محمد واحمد, وزين الدين). خرج احمد الى الكرك واعقابه فيها يقال لهم القضاة, وذهب محمد وزين الدين الى قرية جبل عجلون واستوطناها. مكث اعقابهم, ويدعون القضاة, خرج منهم فرع الى السلط يقال لهم فيها القضاة ايضا ووهم حلف مع عشيرة "الحياصات", وينقسمون الى ثلاث فرق(بنو عبد الله, وبنو منصور, والمعابده).
> 
> مشكور مدحت على الموضوع ... 
> 
> _



والله يا   غسان  حاطو   انا   عشان   القضاة


ومشكور   على   المرور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مدحت

مشكورين    على    المرور

----------

